# Hello to everyone



## João Sousa (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm not new here, already been navigating TAM for some while searching for advices.
This is the first post, time to ask for some help to everyone.
Thank you all for this forum.

Best Regards.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi. I'm still fairly new, but I agree that this is a good place. I hope you get what you need, and you might find that you have helpful advice for others as well.


----------

